# Late Vivaldi is best Vivaldi... his sorrowful E Minor Violin Concerto {RV 278.}



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

The 1st movement is both tumultuous from the opening and afterwards mysterious in its composition, the 2nd frightening in all respects, with the final being bizzare, awkward and jittery, but genius as Vivaldi was, especially at the point of his career in composing this.

2nd movement - 6:12
3rd movement - 10:37

Highly recommend listening:


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Thank you. I now realize this is one of the better violin concertos.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

We do have a special thread for this kind of things.

Pieces that have blown you away recently?


----------

